# ItunesU and Free Lutheran Lectures



## RamistThomist (Jun 20, 2007)

IN light of the thread on Einstein, I went to ItunesU. For a neat Lutheran experience (tips hat to Lutherans), click on Concordia Seminary and have fun!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 20, 2007)

Seattle Pacific University has a bit of theological lectures, albeit somewhat liberal.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 26, 2007)

What is really nice about Concordia on iTunes is the fact they offer elementary Greek and Hebrew. I downloaded both and use the lectures to supplement seminary studies.


----------

